# I am prepared to be flamed...



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

..Loaded up the bikes and towed them to the track with the GTO 

I gotta' say. It works well. I checked with Holden before mounting the hitch and their specs say you can tow much more than I am pulling as long as the tounge weight isn't over 295lbs. Tounge weight was 165 with the bikes loaded on the Kendon trailer, (fantastic trailer btw, 14" wheels Torsion bar suspension) Total weight was about 1200 lbs.

It pulled strong in sixth gear even down to 1500 rpm. My mileage averaged 16.5 for the trip between 80-90 mph.

Flame away:lol:


----------



## macgto7004 (Jul 22, 2007)

No need for flames man.
It's your car. It's capable of towing a trailer, and it probably turned every head in the joint when you pulled in!

Russ


----------



## gtoforspeed (May 19, 2007)

haha i guess if thats what you have to tow with then you can use it. I personally would never do it. Not the first time i have seen something like this though. I work at a place that does many things, one of which is installing trailer hitches. I have installed a hitch on a 99 camaro before. i just think its kind of funny. Do you have pics of the back of your gto with hitch and no trailer? How do you think it looks?


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

gtoforspeed said:


> Do you have pics of the back of your gto with hitch and no trailer? How do you think it looks?


I don't have one. It is barely noticable until you slide the ball mount in. Then it looks funny as hell, (But I only put the mount in when I am hooking it up). I have listened to so many people bashing me for putting the hitch on, but, as you can see in the photo, I don't have much room for a dedicated tow vehicle, so the GTO is my, "do everything" car. It is not going to hurt the car, so I don't see what the big deal is, but, to each his own:cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Yer lawn looks horrible and the Ducati isn't even a 999R let alone a 1098R.

That OK?


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Tac,
No flames here.... I just find it humorous you were rollin along daggin a trailer behind the goat at 90 mph! Yes, that must have been a sight to see.:cheers 

Red.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

Wing_Nut said:


> Yer lawn looks horrible and the Ducati isn't even a 999R let alone a 1098R.
> 
> That OK?


Well, I raced with a friend riding a 1098, I love that bike. The 750 Monster is my wife's


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

Damn! What is it about Italians and anything with an engine and wheels........and the color red?:cheers 

I'd kill myself on that thing.


----------



## snide (Dec 28, 2004)

Where'd you get the hitch?

BTW,a friend of mine has a Ducati Monster. Cool bike.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

snide said:


> Where'd you get the hitch?
> 
> BTW,a friend of mine has a Ducati Monster. Cool bike.



http://www.drophitch.com/

It was an easy install and I can pull it off in ten minutes. It does sit pretty low, however. I had to find a ball mount with a 5" lift. I am working today, but will post some pics when I get a chance. The Monster is my wife's and she is loving it. She is pretty fast at the track too


----------



## Mike_V (Mar 10, 2006)

Damn you have some nice toys – lol.


----------



## 05GTO6SPEED (Oct 31, 2006)

no flame here, but it shure is different to see a gto pulling a trailer lol


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car*



Tacmedic said:


> ..Loaded up the bikes and towed them to the track with the GTO
> 
> I gotta' say. It works well. I checked with Holden before mounting the hitch and their specs say you can tow much more than I am pulling as long as the tounge weight isn't over 295lbs. Tounge weight was 165 with the bikes loaded on the Kendon trailer, (fantastic trailer btw, 14" wheels Torsion bar suspension) Total weight was about 1200 lbs.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

LOWET said:


> Here is a pic of some of my toys


Now, that's what I call a good balance of toys. A cruiser, (With the good motor that most HD people don't like), a sportbike, a Jeep and a GTO:cheers


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Here is a pic of some of my toys


Moderators please note *DIZZY ALERT Ahhhh Ooooooh Gaaaaa!*  

Dizzy is back and was dumb enough to post his former avatar as the "picture of his toys".

Please don't kick out Dizzy (aka Lowet) this time. He was great sport last time round and likely protected under the ADA.

As for the Dizzy1, don't hate me for outing you. You gotta be proud of what you are. arty:

Look at the post made 5/24/2007 about mid way down the page. Unfortunately the avatar is gone but the vehicles in Lowet's photo are described exactly.
http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=13061&page=2&highlight=Dizzy1


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Moderators please note *DIZZY ALERT Ahhhh Ooooooh Gaaaaa!*
> 
> Dizzy is back and was dumb enough to post his former avatar as the "picture of his toys".
> 
> ...


We have known as soon as the name was created. 
As long as no rules infractions are committed there should be no problems. Good eyes Wing_Nut. :cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car*



GTO JUDGE said:


> We have known as soon as the name was created.
> As long as no rules infractions are committed there should be no problems. Good eyes Wing_Nut. :cheers



This is my 1st time on this site. the person who posted my info was someone who gained access to my P.C and posted a lot of crap. this issue has been resolved. CASE CLOSED


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*cars*



LOWET said:


> Here is a pic of some of my toys



The 07 Sahara was just replaced by a 08 Sahara Sport


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*name*



Wing_Nut said:


> Moderators please note *DIZZY ALERT Ahhhh Ooooooh Gaaaaa!*
> 
> Dizzy is back and was dumb enough to post his former avatar as the "picture of his toys".
> 
> ...


You have info off the Right P.C but not from the same person, enough said


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car*

Here is a picture of my car. Came out kind of bad. Mongillo Motors In New Haven, CT has been doing a lot of work on it, Before I took it to them it had a Big cam and a few bolt ons, They just added LT headers, trans cooler and a Vigilanti 3600 Torque converter and a Dash Hawk, It goes back in about a week for larger injecters because my stockers are running @ 90 percent and they are installing a different intake manifold and fuel rails. You can click on the picture to make it larger.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car*



Tacmedic said:


> Now, that's what I call a good balance of toys. A cruiser, (With the good motor that most HD people don't like), a sportbike, a Jeep and a GTO:cheers



Thanks, I am kind of old for the sport bike but one day I was playing on a Motorcycle Website and it showed a picture of the 07 Repsol CBR1000RR and I just loved the color combo, went to a few dealers and NONE could promise me a Repsol because the production numbers were so limited. I took a chance and put down some cash at Willows in Cheshire in Dec 2006. They called me in March 07 and told me one just came in with my name on it. The rest is history


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

My very old (but new to me) toy: 94 Kawa 750R. 
Got it running good, put in new plugs, plug boots, new foot brake lamp switch and changed the oil. Also cleaned up a sh!tload of bad and redundant wiring. This winter i'm removing all the body cladding, sanding it and painting it all black. Also want to add a mirrored windscreen and a clear tail lamp. 









Here is what I want it to look like when it is done:









If anyone has knowledge or advice, I welcome it.

PS: I'm using my "Get out of thred jacking free" card on this post.


----------



## Tacmedic (Feb 24, 2006)

PEARL JAM said:


> If anyone has knowledge or advice, I welcome it.
> 
> PS: I'm using my "Get out of thred jacking free" card on this post.


No thread jack here. Now get those bikes to a track dayarty: 

Me...









My better half....


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*bike*



PEARL JAM said:


> My very old (but new to me) toy: 94 Kawa 750R.
> Got it running good, put in new plugs, plug boots, new foot brake lamp switch and changed the oil. Also cleaned up a sh!tload of bad and redundant wiring. This winter i'm removing all the body cladding, sanding it and painting it all black. Also want to add a mirrored windscreen and a clear tail lamp.
> 
> 
> ...



Nice ride. I just sold my 1978 Kawasaki KZ1000 Z1R that I had since new. It needed a bunch of minor repairs to get it running again but I just don't have the time to play with it and the parts are getting very scarce so I let it go.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Bike.*

This is my REPSOL. not bad for an old man..


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> Moderators please note *DIZZY ALERT Ahhhh Ooooooh Gaaaaa!*
> 
> Dizzy is back and was dumb enough to post his former avatar as the "picture of his toys".
> 
> ...


Like GTO JUDGE said, we were already aware of this. I predicted if someone would pick up on him it would be you. Unfortunately I don't win a prize.  Anyway, as long as the rules are followed we're cool.


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*car*



6QTS11OZ said:


> Like GTO JUDGE said, we were already aware of this. I predicted if someone would pick up on him it would be you. Unfortunately I don't win a prize.  Anyway, as long as the rules are followed we're cool.


Like I said yesterday, I had problems in the past when someone gained access to my AOL password and posted a lot of junk . This is the 1st time I have been on this site. I knew something was wrong when I went to another site [ didn't join ] and ran across pics of my car and bikes. so everything was straightened out on this site and the other, CASE CLOSED. I moved so everything that comes from this P.C ID from now on is from me and me only.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

LOWET said:


> Like I said yesterday, I had problems in the past when someone gained access to my AOL password and posted a lot of junk . This is the 1st time I have been on this site. I knew something was wrong when I went to another site [ didn't join ] and ran across pics of my car and bikes. so everything was straightened out on this site and the other, CASE CLOSED. I moved so everything that comes from this P.C ID from now on is from me and me only.


Whatever! Things are cool so there's really no need to get so defensive. Life goes on.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Tacmedic said:


> ..Loaded up the bikes and towed them to the track with the GTO


You should buy the Holden rear bumper insert -- as it has a removable panel for accessing a trailer hitch.


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

6QTS11OZ said:


> Anyway, as long as the rules are followed we're cool.


*Now there's rules? 

By the thunder of Thor, what's next?*​


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Wing_Nut said:


> *Now there's rules?
> 
> By the thunder of Thor, what's next?*​


Billary Clinton????

*OH NOOOOO SAY IT AIN'T SOOOOOOO!!!!!   *​


----------



## Wing_Nut (Mar 6, 2005)

GTO JUDGE said:


> Billary Clinton????
> 
> *OH NOOOOO SAY IT AIN'T SOOOOOOO!!!!!   *​



*C'mon, that woman has beef to the heel. 

You want her! Don't ya?*​


----------



## Red Bearded Goat (Mar 19, 2007)

Wing_Nut said:


> *C'mon, that woman has beef to the heel.
> 
> You want her! Don't ya?*​


Wing,
I don't think Vic can handle that heffer!!!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Red Bearded Goat said:


> Wing,
> I don't think Vic can handle that heffer!!!


ROFLMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO Red, Wing....

Cargil is recalling Heffer meat... She's tainted, all the way to her hocks. Besides I don't know where Bill has been. I know about Monica but I ain't sure about the others. 

I'd have to apply for a taste of her loins. Besides she don't know how to answer a direct question.... Is eating cheating? Bills says no. She must agree. I think. No, I am not sure... let's debate it.:willy: :willy: I have no chance with her, it's Bush's fault..she went along with it. Yea, that's it.......... :lol: :lol:


----------

